# Kernel Update Killed Networking, even with old kernel!

## Vorlon

This one has me really stumped.

I upgraded my kernel and all networking devices vanished.  No problem, I thought.  

I booted to the old kernel, but they were gone there too!  Even lo was gone!

Booting to the previously working kernel, "ifconfig" yields nothing, although "ifconfig -a" shows both enp0s10 (aka eth0) and lo.

Trying /etc/init.d/net.lo gives a strange error message:

#/etc/init.d/net.lo start

 * bringing up interface lo

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 585:  _exists: command not found

 * ERROR: Interface lo does not exist

 * Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module

So what happened to the "exists" routine?  What have I hosed?

revdep-rebuild showed nothing odd

dmesg seems fine, showing both the local and local interfaces as expected

Obviously, I corrupted some basic system file, but I'm darned if I can figure out which one.

Anybody got any ideas?

TIA!

----------

## eccerr0r

Try re-emerging openrc ?

----------

## Vorlon

Re-emerging openrc did the trick.

Thanks!

----------

## toralf

 *Vorlon wrote:*   

> Re-emerging openrc did the trick.
> 
> Thanks!

 What about putting a "[solved]" in front of the topic ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Vorlon

Hmmmm... this is getting weird.

It worked ONCE, then gives the same eror.

I've re-emerged openrc, sysvinit, and baselayout.  I still get the same error.

However, now the lo device is present.  the command iconfig shows it to be up and running, but no ethernet.

# ifconfig

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING> mtu 65536

Anybody got any ideas?

I hate to rebuild the entire system again.  (Actually, I love to do it, but I hadn't planned to this weekend)

----------

## eccerr0r

What version of each are you using? (emerge --info)

Have you emerge --sync'ed lately?

I was looking at my net.lo script and it doesn't appear to be the same as the one you have...

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

Got same problem!

----------

## eccerr0r

emerge --info please? I haven't hit the bug yet so curious what versions of openrc, sysvinit, etc. you are using...

----------

## jw5801

EDIT:  Never mind, I did this to myself.  I'd keyword accepted =sys-apps/openrc-0.12, which meant that when it dropped out of the tree, I accidentally downgraded to openrc-0.11.8 which caused breakages!  And for the record, net.lo is provided by net-misc/netifrc now.  I'm not sure what actually provides net.lo for <openrc-0.12 though.  I think openrc should provide it, so there might be a bug in stable here.  My system is alive again, so that's all that matters to me!

**Original Post**

Did anyone find a solution for this?  It happened with the most recent update to openrc.  Kernel hasn't changed, I'd already been through the udev migration and that went fine (I'd stuck with the old net names, but in the process of trying to fix this migrated to the new net names).  I'm thinking maybe an old net.lo script?  But I don't know what package net.lo comes from any more.  I would have assumed baselayout but it seems not.

I've tried re-emerging openrc, sysvinit, baselayout and udev to no avail.

Here's what attempting to start net.lo says:

```
 * Bringing up interface lo

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 558: _exists: command not found

 *   ERROR: interface lo does not exist

 *   Ensure you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.lo failed to start
```

Interfaces definitely exist. ifconfig:

```
enp4s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 48:5b:39:19:95:48  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 42344  bytes 3289662 (3.1 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 42344  bytes 3289662 (3.1 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 478  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s5: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether a0:f3:c1:d8:9b:17  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

And here's an emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.10.1-pf x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.1-pf-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3785916 total,   2561808 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 29 Oct 2013 15:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3, 4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo local_overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-11.x skype-eula PUEL dlj-1.1 Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/"

LANG="en_AU.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 amr apache2 apm aspell bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib css cups cxx cyrillic dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emacs encode esd eselect fam ffmpeg flac fontconfig fortran gd gdbm gif gimp glitz gtk gtk3 iconv icu ipv6 ithreads jpeg kpathsea lame latex libkms libnotify lm_sensors maps matroska mmx modules mp3 mpd mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl ntp offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf pm-utils png policykit ppds pulseaudio python quicktime rdesktop readline samba session smp spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4a ssl startup-notification svg syslog system-sqlite tcpd theora threads thunar tiff tk truetype udev unicode v4l v4l2 vaapi videos vim-syntax vorbis vpx wavpack win32codecs x264 xfce xinerama xml xpm xscreensaver xv xvcd xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_AU en_GB" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XFCE_PLUGINS="menu trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

